# Is it possible to change Rohloff axle types?



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

Hi everyone,

This should be an easy one for someone to answer. I have done some searching and did not find an answer. I have decided to get a Rohloff for my bike, and am considering taking a chance on a used one to save some money. I don't have any Rohloff experience, but am an engineer and have some Alfine experience. So the question is if I find a hub with solid axle, is it possible to exchange it for a QR axle(which is what I want)?

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## anga (Aug 22, 2011)

According to a deleted web page from Rohloff, the answer is NO.
Here is the google cache link
www.rohloff.de/en/testarea/news_neu/faq_detail/archive/2005/11/july/article/Axle_type_change_from_TS_to_CC_and_vice_versa/index.html]Axle type change from TS to CC and vice versa: www.rohloff.de[/url]


----------



## dacosta (Jul 23, 2010)

I don't believe so. I think the axle is part of the gear changing mechanism. You may be able to buy the quick releases axle and completely tear down and rebuild the hub around the new axle, but it is surely not a quick drop in replacement.

here are some Youtube videos that I found most descriptive on this hub.
Inside a Rohloff internal hub gear - YouTube
Rohloff Speedhub Strip to Axle - YouTube

Fooly


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

I would prefer to have a bolt on Rohloff vs. the QR version, but there is no practical way to change the IGH over.


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

vikb said:


> I would prefer to have a bolt on Rohloff vs. the QR version, but there is no practical way to change the IGH over.


Thanks for the answers guys, so there is no way to change the axle type.

vikb: Curious why you would prefer the bolt on version vs. the QR version. The frame this would go on has sliding dropouts and I have the Rohloff slider for the non-drive side if that matters.

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

bikeny said:


> Thanks for the answers guys, so there is no way to change the axle type.
> 
> vikb: Curious why you would prefer the bolt on version vs. the QR version. The frame this would go on has sliding dropouts and I have the Rohloff slider for the non-drive side if that matters.
> 
> ...


A bolt on axle works better with horizontal dropouts and works fine with vertical dropouts. I rarely remove my wheel so the extra tool and few seconds a bolt on axle takes has no negative impact on me.


----------

